# uninstalling Front Row



## MacPwnsWin (Feb 22, 2006)

I installed Front Row on a mac that didn't come with it, it broke Spot Light, now I want Front Row gone. I would like to know an alternative to removing Front Row besides reinstalling Tiger.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 11, 2005)

drag it to the trash and then empty it. Open your Library folder on both your user account and you hard drive and open Application support if you see anything named front row and delete it. If that doesn't do the trick you can just archive and install the OS it will keep all your files and settings. Also look in the contextual items folder for front row stuff


----------



## Endemix (Aug 10, 2005)

front row isn't an "application" it is built in to the core of the operating system


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 11, 2005)

No, for real? r u serious I didn't know that thank goodness you came along to point that out!

Da, listen to the way he describes the way he installed it professor before you point out an obvious explanation! Thank for your help! That was so nice of you!


----------



## Endemix (Aug 10, 2005)

I enjoy a good flaming, thanks 

also

Delete Front Row (/System/Library/CoreServices/Front Row.app) 
Delete the preference file (/System/Library/LaunchAgents/com.apple.frontrow.plist) 
Remove any Login Items that launch Front Row (System Preferences >Accounts >User >Login Items) 
Disable any shortcuts managed by third-party applications that launched Front Row.
And then archinve and install.


----------

